# leigh super 18 aquisition help



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

good day everyone, this my first post but been lurking for a while now. I am looking to purchase for myself a leigh super 18" dovetail jig. unfortunately, I'm from Manila, Phillipines and this item isn't available here. also upon inquiring with woodcraft, it would cost me USD 176.00 on shipping alone(well together with the VERITAS MK. II Honing Guide) and that is the slow one(fedex). I don't mean to be a cheapie, but the added cost of USD 176.00 is just way too much for me.
would anyone be familiar with the leigh jig avalability in any other asian country? or maybe better shipping cost? 
I know this isn't supposed to be in this thread, but I really need your help...

Thnk you...
Sonny


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Sonny. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You might find a better deal on shipping through the Australian retailers. They may offer dfferent products but it is worth checking out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sonny, Carba-Tec here in Australia sell the Leigh 18" jig and they ship overseas and will email freight quotes on receipt of an order, but of course will not ship until it's accepted.
The current price is listed as $362.00 Aust. dollars but includes 10% tax which you wouldn't have to pay. Here is the link:

www.carbatec.com.au


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sonny

eBay is a WORLD market place..  you just may find one next door to you..
also 
http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html

========




timber715 said:


> good day everyone, this my first post but been lurking for a while now. I am looking to purchase for myself a leigh super 18" dovetail jig. unfortunately, I'm from Manila, Phillipines and this item isn't available here. also upon inquiring with woodcraft, it would cost me USD 176.00 on shipping alone(well together with the VERITAS MK. II Honing Guide) and that is the slow one(fedex). I don't mean to be a cheapie, but the added cost of USD 176.00 is just way too much for me.
> would anyone be familiar with the leigh jig avalability in any other asian country? or maybe better shipping cost?
> I know this isn't supposed to be in this thread, but I really need your help...
> 
> ...


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

my wife is in LA(Sunland) now, does anyone know a store that has this jig? 
hoping for a fast reply... sorry for such short notice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodcraft should have it in stock. You can locate a store on woodcraft.com


----------



## Jim Miller (Oct 8, 2007)

I ordered the Finger Joint template and the IsoLoc template for mine and hope to use them in the next couple of days. Also found Porter Cable collets in 8mm and 3/8" from Highland Woodworking to use instead of the collet reducers that come with the jigs.

Hope you get it and enjoy it, I have cut some nice through dovetails with my Super 18.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Mike and Jim, my wife aquired it already, wanted to get the Finger Joint template and the IsoLoc template as well but budget allows the jig and accessories for the moment... It should suffice for now. need some practice first before the upgrade (budget dictated )...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Timber

B/4 you put out the 219.oo dollars for the Leigh 18" you may want to take a hard look at the OakPark jig for doing the IsoLoc joints on the router table,, they go for the same price but the OakPark one can be used on the router a real big plus...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18147&filter=IsoLoc template

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-&product=EZL0445
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-&product=EZL0444
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-

=========


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

thanks Bobj3, Will consider it but it would take me a while for another tool, too much expense for the wife's trip... work and save again for now... cheers.


----------



## knothead1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

timber715 said:


> my wife is in LA(Sunland) now, does anyone know a store that has this jig?
> hoping for a fast reply... sorry for such short notice.


If you mean L.A. in ca. yes I know where to buy it Valley Supply 7036 Deering Ave Canoga Park ca. 91303 (818)340-2630 Fax (818)340-2830 got my 18'' for $290


----------

